# Samsung NX3000



## carlossilvapb (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello!

I love shooting on the street, and for this use a Canon G15. It is great, but it has two limiting factors, its resolution of 12,8mp, and its 1 / 1.7 inch sensor. The resolution actually not bother me so much, because I can make prints with reasonable size. But the sensor size makes images with ISO above 200 have too much noise.
I recently know about the Samsung NX3000, which is very compact, has interchangeable lenses, 20,5Mp and APS-C sensor, much larger, and far less sensitive to noise (own reflex Nikon D7100, D3100 and D90, all with sensors APS-C). It has some drawbacks, such as the MicroSD card and the lack of a charger only for the battery (this is loaded in the camera). The price of this camera is excellent, and she still has some interesting things, such as connectivity with smartphones. It would be an option for the street? What do you think?


----------

